# [Discussion] What do you like/want in a ROM?



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

This is an open discussion thread about what you like, or wish you had in a ROM.
The goal of this is to let developers know what things are a popular style, and also to let others share what ROM works best for them if someone has a similar style they like.
I'll start off with an example:

Device: Incredible

Style im liking: 100% AOSP stock. No bloat torch app or extra settings menu's, no theme work. Also, the Nexus S boot animation and splash screen. Similar to the old Sapphire ROM series.

What im using: Custom OMGB build, with Nexus S splash screen.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Device: Thunderbolt

Style: 100% AOSP..

What im using: CM7


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

CM7 has virtually everything I'd want or need that an app doesn't cure.


----------



## abtre (Jun 7, 2011)

100% AOSP, which I'm patiently waiting for on my Thunderbolt.

I just strongly dislike knowing there's anything on top of my install of Android that could possibly slow it down or cause worse battery drain than there already is. When I buy a new phone now, I buy almost exclusively on design and hardware specs knowing that I'll soon be ripping the software off of it and installing another ROM.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

100% AOSP, but i dont mind using a couple blur APP's like the camera. And a couple of the widgets.

other than that CM7 has everything i like. But i am on the Droid X. So iv been pretty happy with all the Rubix features. Kinda sad to leave it for GB. But Im running Liberty .06 GB right now and i love it.

But i will be moving to the TBolt sometime very soon.


----------



## DRod2169 (Jun 6, 2011)

AOSP rom with simple features (Battery percent, notication pull down widgets, black background mms app are mainly it)
Plan on making this when the LTE RIL code is cleaned up and released









What I'm running: CM7


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty much AOSP with power control widgets in dropdown. Not much into themes as I stick with pretty much dark/black backgrounds. I'm more into function over form, though I do like some of the Sense touches.

Currently running Das Bamf 1.7 with LauncherPro Plus. Would be running CM7 if Skype video worked on it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Aosp with extra features. Something that is important to me is that you can always turn off non stock features that change ui etc so that you can have something relatively stock with all extra features off or turn on features to add usability for you as an individual.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate aosp, it's ugly, and no dev ever does anything with it, they just throw it in there as if it's ready to go, but it it's not. but no dev is gonna listen to that, because all of those n00bs^^^ think aosp is super jesus cakes. moving on:

i like want a collection of features from all versions of the device onto the most stable version i.e. gb for droid x, putting the new blur home into froyo, because froyo doesn't screw your device up


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I hate aosp, it's ugly.


I feel this only applies to AOSP camera and AOSP MMS. Stock Gingerbread looks pretty good imo.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I feel this only applies to AOSP camera and AOSP MMS. Stock Gingerbread looks pretty good imo.
> 
> Sent from DroidX


I've only seen froyo aosp (cuz im on droid x), and idk. its always been so liek pre-donut days looking


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I hate aosp, it's ugly, and no dev ever does anything with it, they just throw it in there as if it's ready to go, but it it's not. but no dev is gonna listen to that, because all of those n00bs^^^ think aosp is super jesus cakes.


Damn, who shit in your cheerios? And I thought that bitter jaded persona was just a ploy for uncut.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I've only seen froyo aosp (cuz im on droid x), and idk. its always been so liek pre-donut days looking


Yeah, AOSP ~2.2 looks crap.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I hate aosp, it's ugly, and no dev ever does anything with it, they just throw it in there as if it's ready to go, but it it's not. but no dev is gonna listen to that, because all of those n00bs^^^ think aosp is super jesus cakes. moving on:
> 
> i like want a collection of features from all versions of the device onto the most stable version i.e. gb for droid x, putting the new blur home into froyo, because froyo doesn't screw your device up


hmmm, i see where you are coming from, but ive personally NEVER seen 100% aosp for my inc, and i know that is true for multiple devices. CM and OMFGB are great aosp roms with loads of features. But hey, its an opinion post







. And i love your idea of a collection of features on one rom. bringing the best of everything together, kinda like those dream devices we all have


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

I want a rom that "feels" as if it was shipped that way. Thank goodness our devs are better than the ones at HTC, Moto, LG.. ect...ect...


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I use CM7. My dream ROM would be(I know its almost impossible!) Sense 3.0 with all CM7 features. I'd love to have the style of Sense with the functionality and speed of CM7.


----------

